# SRP By DA



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Heres a question, I normally apply SRP by hand in circular motions in a similar way you apply waxes only with a bit more pressure.

I am wanting to use SRP on my G220 probably with a lake country green polishing pad, now im not wanting to do a correction just use the machine to save my arms:lol: so would this work or just fling polish everywhere.

Hope you understand what im saying.....I want to give the car a coat of SRP the fastest and easiest way possible:wave:

Any tips on what speed to use etc would be great:thumb:


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=100889


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Apply 4 small 'blobs' of polish to the pad. Start of dabbing the pad onto the panel to apply the polish to the panel. Then start the machine off on your lowest speed. The polish should then break up nicely with no 'splashing' etc :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I use speed 4 (ish) with my G220 and SRP on a Polishing Pad and it works well :thumb:


----------



## ATypeR (Jul 20, 2009)

Ditto


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

ahaydock said:


> I use speed 4 (ish) with my G220 and SRP on a Polishing Pad and it works well :thumb:


Which polishing pad do you use on your G220?


----------



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

I have used a white SFX 2 when required and then a SFX 4 Final Finish, both worked ok


----------

